# Prozac and sex



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

My wife is on Prozac and seems to be unable to reach orgasm. She started taking the meds about 6 weeks ago. Has anyone else had trouble reaching orgasm while on meds? Was there anything done to remedy this problem?


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Dancing Nancie said:


> My wife is on Prozac and seems to be unable to reach orgasm. She started taking the meds about 6 weeks ago. Has anyone else had trouble reaching orgasm while on meds? Was there anything done to remedy this problem?


Called Inorgasmia and its a VERY common side effect of ADs. Another common side effect is a lowering of libido.

Unfortunately, whereas most side affects with ADs only last a few weeks, these ones tend to stay. Affects both men and women.

Doesnt make it impossible but is not so easy...

My wife takes prozac and her sex drive has gone from 4mph to reverse!!! LOL.


----------

